# Shading practice



## GuitarHiro97 (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's a practice at shading using the setup on Autodesk Sketchbook. I drew Markiplier!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A great job!

Maybe a little more hilight in the hair?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent drawing. I too think just little value variation in the hair would make it even better.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Really nice drawing.


----------

